
The U.S. Desperately Needs a “Fiber for All” Plan - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/03/us-desperately-needs-fiber-all-plan
======
maxxxxx
Personally I think going wireless even for home connections is better. Digging
ditches for fiber is a lot of work for something most people don’t need.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Who said that fiber had to be in the ground? Besides, after living with my
fttp ( in rural western Kansas! ), you could not pay me to live somewhere
without fiber.

Anytime I need more bandwidth, all I have to do is make a phone call. Also,
we've never, in the last six years, had an outage or slowdown in service.

------
benbenolson
Why? Even my small, middle-class suburban neighborhood has AT&T fiber: it's
cheap, fast, reliable, and available in most places where people would be
interested in such a fast connection. What's the issue?

------
BubRoss
Fast and reliable internet is the goal, no need to dictate the method. DOCSIS
3.1 with 32 channels can already go over gigabit speeds (down).

